# ProjectSAM deals?



## Carson (Feb 13, 2019)

Does ProjectSAM offer many deals throughout the year? 25% educational isn't a whole lot.


----------



## String-for-sale (Feb 13, 2019)

They recently had some big deals with Native Instruments. Let's hope they run similar sales in the future.


----------



## Mucusman (Feb 13, 2019)

Typically they have a Christmas sale... rarely otherwise.


----------



## Carson (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I'll just keep a watch out.


----------

